# Custom Lemond Poprad Build



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

I jusy got finished building up my Poprad. After purchasing the frame, fork, and Bontrager disc wheel set, I decked it out. The drive train is all SRAM Rival with FSA Gossamer crank, and the only Shimano parts on the bike are the pedals (soon to be changed). The cockpit got a Thomson post and stem, Chris King headset, Salsa Bell Lap bars, and a WTB Shado V Saddle. Can I just say.... I LOVE THIS BIKE!!


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

very nice. good mix of modern & retro.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That will be the last time your bike will be that clean. Lemond should've done the Croix or Sarthe in that color.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

what size frame is that?


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

penniless pedals said:


> what size frame is that?


It's a 55cm frame.


----------



## avalonracing (Jan 12, 2007)

*nice*

Good looking ride!
BTW- I love that you have Drinkie Crow by your name "Dook, Dook, Dook".


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Nice*

Well done on the bike. Clean with nice components. Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful. thinking about a similar build. I know its not the point but how close did you get to the stock retail price. Just guessing that maybe a little over but definitely worth it.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

It was about $200 more than stock, but well worth it. You'd spend that much swapping out parts you didn't like on the stock one.


----------

